# ACB Results



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

*ACB Playoff Results*








Tau Cerámica 3 -Classified to the semifinals, against Estudiantes
vs







DKV Joventut 0








Adecco Estudiantes 3 - Classified to the semifinals, against Tau
vs







Real Madrid 1









FC Barcelona 3 -Classified to the semifinals
vs







Auna Gran Canaria 1








Pamesa Valencia 2
vs







Unicaja Malaga 3

Tau Baskonia 77 (Calderon 19 pts 5 rbs Scola 13 pts 8 rbs) 
DKV Joventut 73 (R.Fernandez 14 pts K.Dickens 10 pts 11 rbs) 

Pamesa Valencia 91 (Oberto 12 pts 13 rbs Rigaudeau 21 pts 3 asts R.Pack 18-4-4) 
Unicaja 80 (L.Bullock 31 pts C.Cabezas 16 pts 3 asts)

FC Barcelona 73 (Navarro 23 pts 5 rbs Fuçka 15 pts 10 rbs)
Auna Gran Canaria (M.Goree 14 pts 11 rbs Fran Vazquez 20 pts 6 rbs 3 blks)


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Real Madrid 70 (Bennett 19 pts 4 asts Herreros 18 pts)
Adecco Estudiantes 95 (A.Patterson 19 pts 10 rbs N.Loncar 16 pts)


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Unicaja 86 (Bullock 23 pts Kornegay 11 pts 13 rbs)
Pamesa Valencia 81 (Tomasevic 16 pts 11 rbs Rigaudeau 16 pts)

DKV Joventut 74 (Tabak 13 pts 7 rbs R.Fernandez 12 pts)
Tau Baskonia 76 (Scola 17 pts 10 rbs Nocioni 17 pts Calderon 17 pts)


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Auna Gran Canaria76 (M.Goree 23 pts 7 rbs Fran Vazquez 16 pts 6 rbs 4 recovers)
FC Barcelona 57 (Navarro 14 pts 6 rbs Bodiroga 12 pts 7 rbs Drejer 10 pts)


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Ouch Barca got torched in the second game. The center for Auna the real young guy has had an amazing series so far.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChitwoodStyle</b>!
> Ouch Barca got torched in the second game. The center for Auna the real young guy has had an amazing series so far.


Yeah, the big men from Auna, Marcus Goree and Fran Vazquez are doing some damage to Barça...
Let's remember that Goree was one of the candidates to the MVP award and that Barcelona had lost all the games against the Canary teams, Auna and Tenerife...
Probably Minnesota would lose some games in a playoff series if they had to travel to Hawaii and play there :laugh:


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Tau Baskonia 99 (Macijauskas 19 pts Prigioni 12 pts 6 rbs 7 asts)
DKV Joventut 76 (R.Fernandez 13 pts 8 rbs K.Dickens 13 pts)

FC Barcelona 83 (Navarro 29 pts Bodiroga 18 pts 8 rbs)
Auna Gran Canaria 71 (Fran Vazquez 23 pts)

Pamesa Valencia 82 (Rigaudeau 16 pts Tomasevic 14 pts 13 rbs 10 asts)
Unicaja Malaga 66 (Herrmann 16 pts Giannoulis 9 pts 5 rbs 3 stls without losing a ball or missing a shot)

Adecco Estudiantes 73 (N.Loncar 24 pts F.Reyes 14 pts 9 rbs) 
Real Madrid 66 (Kambala 20 pts)


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

*ACB Playoff Results*

Auna G.Canaria 57 (Fran Vazquez 20 pts 7 rbs)
FC Barcelona 60 (Bodiroga 18 pts Fuçka 12 pts 12 rbs)

Unicaja Malaga 69 (Herrmann 23 pts 7 rbs)
Pamesa Valencia 58 (Tomasevic 12 pts 8 rbs)

Real Madrid 85 (Fotsis 24 pts Bennett 14 pts 6 asts)
Adecco Estudiantes 90(Nikola Loncar 25 pts)


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Some important players in the Playoffs, Unicaja's Walter Herrmann, Nikola Loncar of Estudiantes, Dejan Tomasevic of Pamesa, Gregor Fuçka (Barça) vs Fran Vazquez (Auna) , Tau's Andres Nocioni and Arvydas Macijauskas, Zan Tabak of Joventut, and Elmer Bennett (Real Madrid)


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Pamesa Valencia 68 (Tomasevic 10 pts 11 rbs Oberto 19 pts)
Unicaja Malaga 87 (Bullock 23 pts Larry Lewis 20 pts 7 rbs)


----------

